# How far can you go back in time?



## rockin r (Nov 9, 2008)

I can go farther back than 1966, but the pictures are pretty damaged...:{

These pictures are from Michigan, the year of 1966.....Although they had 13 horses at the time, they had their favorites, and these are them..

This one is of my Dad on his Morgan Red...He truly loved horses




Bareback was his thing..He always said that you never could really feel a horse under saddle. He taught us to ride bareback before we EVER had a saddle under us. He wanted us to learn the body language of the horse.






My Mom on her 1/4 horse Dink...He was a womans horse..NO man could get near much less ride this horse! Dink put Dad in the hospital 2x.






Me (8 yo) on my horse, a Palomino Arabian, Pacer...(Notice I am bareback)That is my sister behind me, and my little brother with/cousin on the Shetland, (My Aunt demanded that their be a saddle on the shetland or her son couold not get on him). His name was Pollack



and my older brother holding his lead rope.






Okay...So lets see how far you can go back in time and show us you and your family with horses...


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are great pics!


----------



## Mona (Nov 9, 2008)

Although I was not raised on a farm or in the country (town kid) my first horse experiences came from going to our Uncle's farm every summer. This is the "youngest" picture I have of me on a horse. I was 4 in this photo, and am on a pony at my uncle's farm in Saskatchewan.






My Mom who is the youngest of 10 kids in her family) were raised in a farm and they used to have to ride ponies to school, and do all the field work with teams. Many great stories there!

Other than that, when I was in the 10-14 age range, I would occassionally go riding friend horses. I never owned my first horse until I wa 30 years old! She was a 17 year 7/8 Arabian mare "Venus".






We had riding horses only a couple of years before getting into the miniatures, and then I sold the biggies.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is me and my brother when we were kids - I would guess this photos is 1966 or so. For those of you who know the Los Angeles area, this was what was once called "Ponyland" - now it's where the Beverly Center (shopping center) is (right around La Cienega and Melrose area).






Liz R.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 10, 2008)

I have pictures when I was 3 and 4 riding ponies. I just can't find one right now. But I was around 10 or 11 in this photo riding my Three Gaited Saddlebred gelding. Probably around 1960/61. This horse carried me through my 13 and under Equitation days. What a grand old horse he was.

Pictured in front of Holdorf's Stables in Morton Grove, Illinois. My Dad is picture with me (6' 2")........the guy who made my Equine dreams possible


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a GREAT thread. I had to dig in the closet for old photos but I found these.

From the early 1950's - somewhere in the Catskill's. I must be about 6 or 7???






Fast forward to 1960: My own horse now, I was 14, in a trail class (I still LOVE trail) at the 25th Hartford County 4-H Fair at Bradley Field in Windsor Locks, CT. Yep, airplanes going over all the time. I placed 4th and got a silver ribbon (all the ribbons were silver for the silver anniversary.






Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane!!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Nov 11, 2008)

This one's from 1963 or so - not my pony - Griffith Park Pony rides!

I didn't get my own until I was 18!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 11, 2008)

I have photos of me on my first pony, Miss Molly, when i was about 3 or 4 or so....will have to dig those out and get them on the computer, have photos of my father and grandfather back many many years ago in the field with a pare of mules...will find them too, very neat thread !!


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 11, 2008)

Me with my first horse, Lewi, a 2 year old Arab gelding (ETA: 1986, I was just 3)


----------



## sdmini (Nov 11, 2008)

I came across some oooold photos cleaning out my mom and dads house which would have this photo taken back in the early '40's and the one below taken in the early 60's.






It's of my brother Frank and a family friends boy, our house always was full of extended family.


----------



## rockin r (Nov 11, 2008)

Leeana said:


> I have photos of me on my first pony, Miss Molly, when i was about 3 or 4 or so....will have to dig those out and get them on the computer, have photos of my father and grandfather back many many years ago in the field with a pare of mules...will find them too, very neat thread !!


I would love to see the field pictures with the Mules....I have 40's and 50's pictures but they were not taken care of so to speak. Isn't it amazing how long equines have been in our families?! My moms family had them to do field/plow work, her family was planters/harvesters/share croppers here in Okahoma. My dad came from a more afluent family, so they had horses for enjoyment. I love the pictures!!!


----------



## sdmini (Nov 11, 2008)

Both my mom and dad used horses to do field work but mom wasn't a "horse" person. Kind of like today I'm in a vehicle almost daily but am not a "car" person.



Dad on the other hand was the original Marlboro man. Back when my mom and dad were young they started up the Missouri Valley Horseman's club with some friends which was a group that got together and........... SQUARE DANCED on horseback.



We found a picture of the group and it was fun as we took the photo to one of the last members to identify all of the members and he did one better, listing almost all of the horses names as well. I don't have that photo here but if I get to Lonnie's will grab and post.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 11, 2008)

I will scan some of my mom and aunt, they had a gorgeous Arab cross gelding as kids. But for now, here is my GRANDmother on a cute little pony when she was a little girl (she's now mid 80's).





Love this picture, it sits on top of our piano. I guess horses just run in the family! Although she never had one of her own.






Love this post, it is really neat and I keep coming back to it.





Rebecca


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have the pics here (my mom has them in CA) but there are pics of my greats and great greats on the Ranch with the horses. It was 1500 acres and a real Ranch. That's where I grew up mostly. There are pics of the Cowponies. One of my grandma on her black pinto King when she was the Rodeo Sweetheart. (He had been a parade horse) There are pics of me on my pony Comanche (had a blue saddle!)

Growing up, "my" horse was the last living cowpony. He was a palomino. I have pics of me riding him (bareback in a sundress LOL) but I don't have a scanner.

Love the pics everyone!


----------



## Stef (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is a pic from our family's farm Breach in Scotland back in 1915 those were the working teams. There is more pics of the horses some where but I can't find them right now.


----------

